# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ الدكتور محمد الراوي

## محمد طه شعبان

توفى الدكتور محمد الراوي عضو هيئة كبار علماء الأزهر الشريف، صباح اليوم، عن عمر ناهز89 عاما. وتقام صلاة الجنازة عقب صلاة الجمعة من الجامع الأزهر.

يذكر أن الدكتور محمد الراوي من مواليد 1928 وعضو بمجمع البحوث الإسلامية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t122228/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

رحمه الله وغفر له ورفع درجته فقد كان شديدا في الحق لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم
وقد كنت شرفت بلقاء الشيخ رحمه الله حين كنت في الجامعة وقد قام بعض الإخوة بعمل مؤتمر عن التدخين وبيان مخاطره ودعوني لإلقاء قصيدة في هذا الموضوع وهناك قابلت الشيخ رحمه الله وألقى هو محاضرة بأسلوبه القوي المعروف عنه

فاللهم ارحمه وارفع درجته وارزق أهله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحمة الله على هذا الشيخ الأسيف خادم القرآن الكريم ... كم أحببناه وأحببنا كلامه ..
جعله الله في الفردوس الأعلى وجمعنا به هناك . آمين .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> رحمه الله وغفر له ورفع درجته فقد كان شديدا في الحق لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم
> وقد كنت شرفت بلقاء الشيخ رحمه الله حين كنت في الجامعة وقد قام بعض الإخوة بعمل مؤتمر عن التدخين وبيان مخاطره ودعوني لإلقاء قصيدة في هذا الموضوع وهناك قابلت الشيخ رحمه الله وألقى هو محاضرة بأسلوبه القوي المعروف عنه
> 
> فاللهم ارحمه وارفع درجته وارزق أهله الصبر والسلوان


رحمه الله تعالى 
ونتمنى سماع القصيدة د:ابراهيم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.

----------

